# sauce trade off



## lisacsco (May 11, 2008)

Sometimes reading a post someone will talk about a sauce they really like that is only available in their area.  Would anyone be up for a sauce trade off?  Two people could send each other a sauce or one could send someone one bottle and that person sends another a sauce from their area and so on. 

Just a little idea that looks like it could be fun.


----------



## fred420 (May 11, 2008)

count me in................


----------



## lisacsco (May 11, 2008)

theres one, anyone else?


----------



## lisacsco (May 12, 2008)

well, we could start with sauces and then other things, thats makes a good idea even better!


----------



## stfron (May 12, 2008)

I love the idea!!  Count me in as well..


----------



## coyote (May 12, 2008)

great Idea. any one have pickapepper hot sauce from shooters hill jamaica? can not find any around these parts..

http://www.drhot.net/pickapepperred.html


----------



## jverdin (May 12, 2008)

I'm up for that but I live in Wisconsin and don't know of any really unique sauces. 

But I'm willing to send some of my own for a trade.


----------



## white cloud (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like one of the deals were you send 5 people a bottle of sauce and they all send some sauce and you end up with a million bottles of sauce all to yourself HEHEHE. Just Kiddin, would be interesting, funny though how you dont see alot of the sauces available in the markets as in other parts of the U.S.or you go into one of them super stores and there is a whole isle of nothin but sauce


----------



## rivet (May 12, 2008)

I'm in too


----------



## white cloud (May 12, 2008)

cheese sauce?


----------



## gooose53 (May 12, 2008)

Great idea!  I just bought a sauce from a local bbq joint that is a raspberry glaze for ribs.  Once I've tried it I'll let you know....the thing about that is....you might like it and I don't....there's no accounting for taste buds!


----------



## white cloud (May 12, 2008)

I posted this site on onother post yesterday. There are quite a few of the fruity sauces along with a bunch of basting, dipping and BBq sauce recipes as well.  www.johnmorrell.com


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 12, 2008)

<snicker>......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






.


----------



## stfron (May 12, 2008)

OK, so who's first!  I'll offer up some local sauce to the first 3 who reply-  Send me some local stuff, and I'll send you some-

email me-

[email protected]


----------



## walking dude (May 12, 2008)

how bout a seperate forum..........maybe called the trading post..........where we can all do this................MODS?


----------



## rivet (May 13, 2008)

OK StfRon, send me a private message with your addee and I will send you a couple rubs/sauces from Missouri. Let's get this baby started!


----------



## stfron (May 13, 2008)

PM sent!  Looking forward to seeing what Big Mo has to offer!


----------



## tmw611 (May 13, 2008)

I'm in. That is the best part, not knowing what you will get. Try something new and you never know you may find something wonderful. I dont know too many local sauces, Cincinnati isn't the BBQ capitol of the world, but I will have some fun looking.


----------



## gooose53 (May 13, 2008)

One sauce I like is called Pee Dee River Swampsauce. Don't know how many have seen this but let me know if anyone wants to try it.  This sauce is made in North Carolina I believe.


----------



## brianj517 (May 13, 2008)

Great idea, Lisa! Count me in for sure! What a nice way to experience different tastes from all over the country...If anyone has any special requests from the Cleveland/Akron/Canton, Ohio region let me know...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## lisacsco (May 13, 2008)

I would like to try this one!!  Just the name catches my attention...lol


----------



## mr porky (May 15, 2008)

Sounds good to me
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I posted a couple local sauces I've been using lately in the FD sauce thread. I realize the NW is not typically known for its BBQ, but there are some decent sauces to be found.  Here's their respective sites:
http://oldsouthbbqsauce.com/
http://north-idahos.backhillsbarbecuesauce.com/

Coyote:  I have seen the Pickapeppa hot sauce here, in my area IIRC.  Will IM you if so.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 15, 2008)

Great idea Lisa. Count me in. I know that when I moved from Indiana to California a few years ago, some of the things I missed the most were my favorite sauce, chips, and sodas. It would be interesting to swap some favs with others.


----------



## bearmoe (May 15, 2008)

Good idea.  I'm up for it....how do we go about it?  I'll give it some thought.


----------



## lisacsco (May 15, 2008)

Just see who wants to trade off and send a private message, or one could start and then the person recieving could send something to a third and so on.  The the last person could send something to the first guy.  Would be cool to do it all at once and everyone cook something and then post a review and pics the same day.


----------



## rivet (May 16, 2008)

Miss Lisa, apparently you are "in charge" and we agree to your direction if you would like to handle this sauce/rub/spice exchange. Today I mailed off a package of three sauces and five rubs from Missouri to StfRon. He and I took the initiative and good judgement not to wait! From here, I think it is an awesome opportunity to taste the great United States culinary expertise. Keep us posted if you accept the mantle of "SAUCE EXCHANGE GODDESS"!


----------



## lisacsco (May 16, 2008)

Well, OK Rivet and StfRon  :)  you guys got it going on and I cant wait to see the outcome!!

Oh yeah, I'll take the mantle of Goddess any day!!  Bow down my loyal subjects!!  Oh that would be if I was Queen.....nevermind  :):):)


----------



## stfron (May 16, 2008)

OK, I have ONE more bottle to trade- any takers?  Here's a preview of the style-

"Honey Habanero BBQ Sauce"

SPICY!


----------



## mr porky (May 17, 2008)

Count me in if you still have it. I'll see your Habanero and send you some of the Backwoods ID BBQ sauce with Habaneros. IM sent

Anyone else interested I have a bottle of the Old South spicy sauce, and a Bottle of Armadillo BBQ sauce.


----------



## lisacsco (May 17, 2008)

me and fred are gonna trade off some sauce....anyone else trading with anyone yet?


----------



## stfron (May 17, 2008)

Allright-!

I've made deals with three Q'rs-  If anyone else is wanting to trade, PM me!


----------



## bearmoe (May 18, 2008)

I've got a bottle of Krista's Jamaican Jerk sauce from a local restaraunt here in Buffalo, NY called Curly's if anyone's interested.  They're famous for their jerk chicken.


----------



## jbchoice1 (May 19, 2008)

count me in.  sounds like a great idea.


----------



## erain (May 19, 2008)

this a very cool i dea, i am going to look out for some sauces that are pretty much localized where other members unless they live in same area wont be able to have chance to try otherwise. great thread


----------



## pduke216 (May 19, 2008)

I am in! I will see what I can come up with from Chicago. Who wants to trade?


----------



## stfron (May 19, 2008)

WOW-  What a SPREAD!  My first trade came in today- from Rivet- AWESOME  score!  A ton of sauces and rubs-  Thanks rivet, although you're package isn't as large, I hope you enjoy my selections!

Here's my score!  THANKS RIVET!


----------



## rivet (May 20, 2008)

You are very welcome StfRon! Glad to be the first pair to start off this wonderful exchange. That was a nice idea you had for posting the picture of the goods...I'm embarrassed though cause I don't have a digital camera yet and still deal with film. Anyway hope you like the stuff, my favorite is curley's...they have several different types and if you like it I'll be glad to send you the rest. 

Talkin' about Curleys....Mr. BEARMOE, if the deal is still open I'd like to trade for your New York Curlys Jamaican Jerk. Send me a note and we can share. 

This looks like it is going to be a great thing...thanks SAUCE GODDESS (LisaCSCO)!


----------



## lisacsco (May 24, 2008)

:)


----------



## rivet (May 24, 2008)

Hi Y'all, 

Got Mr. Bearmore's package boxed up and ready to mail off on Tuesday! He's gettin' some awesome Missouri Hot n' Spicy Sauce along with several other rubs and spices from the local folks. Good stuff, use it myself. This exchange is a great idea and I'm looking forward to trying any other good local sauces or rubs out there. Anyone else trading? Let us know!
And a big thanks to StfRon for his side of the exchange! Wow, I have more sauces than I have meat to smoke...Damn! But, that is a good thing! Thanks, StfRon, let's keep in contact, your trades look awesome.


----------



## stfron (May 24, 2008)

a Pleasure, I'm looking forward  to trying the rub on a butt this weekend!


----------



## mr porky (May 24, 2008)

I got Coyote's package just minutes ago.  He sent a me a pound of Lumbre chile powder.  Got a nice heat level that I think most would like. I can see mixing this in my rub for tomorrows pulled pork.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Both coyote and STFRon should receive theirs soon. 

MODS:  any chance on getting this stickied?


----------



## coyote (May 24, 2008)

Glad it arrived.. we were worried when they asked at the post office if there was any hazmat in the box.. and I said yea new mexico ***hot  chile powder..she said red or green and we bothed laughed.. I hope you like it..


----------



## mr porky (May 25, 2008)

I like!  I gave the postman and my neighbor a dip outta the bag when it arrived this morning and both were impressed as well.  Lemme know when you need a resup of the pickapeppa.  No trade required


----------



## cman95 (May 25, 2008)

I will be returning from my hitch in Africa on June 6th. Will be back in Texas June 9th. I will bring 3-5 bottles of sauce from South Africa. Anyone interested???


----------



## mr porky (May 25, 2008)

Dibs on one! In return I can send you a bottle of either sauce I posted previously. I can also do a packet of chili fixins or fajita seasonings I got from my last trip to Mexico.


----------



## cman95 (May 25, 2008)

That's one down....four to go.


----------



## lisacsco (May 25, 2008)

count me in for one and I'll find something to send to you!


----------



## cman95 (May 25, 2008)

OK...
MR PORKY
Sauce Goddess


----------



## lisacsco (May 25, 2008)

that is going to be so cool!


----------



## coyote (May 25, 2008)

africa, gotta try some..I will take a bottle. pm when ya get here for address ect.


----------



## bondvader (May 25, 2008)

Good idea. Im game. Looks like Jeff has a new Sauce Tradin' forum to add.


----------



## cman95 (May 26, 2008)

MR PORKY
Sauce Goddess
Coyote
3 down and ? to go.


----------



## coyote (May 29, 2008)

folks Mr porky's package arrived ..had my piccapepper sauce and an ole el paso chile package with a great recipe in it..Thanks mr porky..


----------



## mr porky (May 29, 2008)

Glad it arrived ok.  The chili fixins is from a 'mom and pop' operation in Mazatlan Mexico.  Just 1 of the 2 packets will do wonders for about a gallon of chili with just a lil bite.  Hope ya like it


----------



## bearmoe (May 29, 2008)

Traded my Krista's (plus a surprise) with Rivet.  Mine arrived today.  Excellent trade, a bottle of Curly's Hot and Spicy BBQ sauce, Raspberry Chipotle Rub, Smoked Jalepeno Rub, some crushed reds, and some high quality chili powder.  Looking forward to using this stuff.....Rivet should get his on Monday.


----------



## mr porky (May 30, 2008)

Got StfRon's today.  A bottle of Jorghi's Best Honey Habanero.  Looks good can't wait to try it.
Thanks!


----------



## craig chamberlain (May 30, 2008)

Count me in on one to Wayne,just pm when you and I can work out the details.
                  Thanks,
                      Craig


----------



## mr porky (Jun 13, 2008)

This is not a bump
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I still have these available if anyone is still interested in trading


----------



## coyote (Jun 13, 2008)

mr porky...have you had a chance to try the lumbre yet..was wondering if you liked it and if it was hot enough..Coyote...


----------



## mr porky (Jun 13, 2008)

Sure did!  I posted a pic a few posts up with it being applied to a butt.  I put down some mustard then the lumbre then topped it off with the rub.  It made for a good kick, without being overbearing.  I also used it on my last pig candy ie lieu of cayenne.

  I brought some of the pig candy to work, and those that got some felt the heat was just right.  Pleasant, but not too much to make it unenjoyable.  The lumbre is good stuff to have around!


----------



## bearmoe (Jun 13, 2008)

Rivet,

Did you get the package?  UPS says so.  I hope you can use the wing sauce, It's from the birthplace of the original chicken wing in Buffalo, NY.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey everyone i just came upon this thread and it sounds really interesting. how does it all work??


----------



## mr porky (Jun 13, 2008)

Give us your CC# and we go shopping for some sauce for ya!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, ya find a local mom and pop sauce(or whichever sauce you happen to like) that you would like to share with someone, who may not otherwise have it available in their area. That person then trades you a sauce. Or vice versa. 

See my post a couple back. I have a couple bottles of each available. Send me a pm if one catches your fancy. Tell me what ya got to offer in return. You mail yours, I mail mine. Report your likes or dislikes about what ya got.


----------



## rivet (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Bear,

Yes I got the sauces and stuff. Posted a big happ thank you the day I opened the box. Thanks again for some great stuff, and by the way one the bottles is already gone!


----------



## erain (Jun 23, 2008)

i have 2 sets of what in pic, minnesota company not sure how widespread they are. if interested pm me. incl is original, mongolian, and cuban mojo.
mr porkey if you still have what lised below you have first dibbs on one.


----------



## mr porky (Jun 23, 2008)

Erain, PM sent


----------



## erain (Jun 23, 2008)

ok first set to mr porky, one remaining if any one has somethin from there area to trade.


----------



## big smoke (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a website i found the other day. Haven't tried it but if anyone has let me know what you think.

http://www.bbqsauceofthemonth.com/cart2/home.php


----------



## mr porky (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll let ya know soon. No sooner I got into the trading on here then the missus hits me with "I just enrolled you in the sauce of the month club." Told her, she was a bit too late
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I tried to convince her to change the subscription to Hot sauce of the month. No dice.

Nonetheless my first should arrive mid to late next month, and will post results.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 3, 2008)

Just got Erain's package today.  3 bottles of Wee Willy's BBQ and grilling sauce.  Can't wait to try the Cuban MOJO.

Thanks!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 3, 2008)

Stopped by the local farmers market after work and picked up a couple of bottles of local made sauce.  One is a mustard based called Wadmalaw Island BBQ Sauce, made here locally in Wadmalaw Island, SC.  The other is a tomato based called Southern Comfort Cooking Team BBQ Sauce, made in North Charleston, SC.  Both are Certified SC Products.  I've tasted both and not bad at all but have not used them on any meat.  If your interested let me know.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 4, 2008)

OK folks, sorry away so long but I did not have a great days off. Also BA took my sauce from me in London. I thought (duh) you could bring liquids on board as long as they were bought in a duty free store at the airport. Oh well they made it from Joburg to London anyway. Soooo this time I bought them on the way in and will put them in my check in bag as I go home. Sorry for the delay BUT will get them out 1st week of August.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 4, 2008)

Not a problem, thanks for the update.  Makes ya wonder what happens with confiscated goods.  If folks across the pond are anything like our officials, I'm sure they sure save on groceries.

Shoot me an IM with your address, and when you'd likely be back home so I can get yours ready to go.


----------



## erain (Jul 5, 2008)

kinda forgot about this thread, but the trade with mr porkey went as planed-thks rob!!!!  scroll back and i have one more set just like in picture to trade. lookin for somethin local that i prb cant get here. if intrested pm me. thks and lisa... great idea!!!!


----------



## safety1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Count me in as well. I'm not sure about too many unique sauces, but we have a few spices and seasonings that are unique to my area. Hopefully that will suffice and make me a part of the trade.


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 5, 2008)

I found some rubs made here in Kiowa Colorado and they sound really good.  Here is link for them:  

http://wildspice.net/dawsons_wild_spice_products.htm

You can use them on any meats besides wild game.  I have 5 packs, all that is advertised but the Alaskan Gold.

Couldnt find any sauces, not even at the Sportsman Warehouse.  They would have reference to Colorado, but would be made in Wyoming or Idaho, go figure...

So I am up for trading if anyone is interested!!


----------



## firebaugh (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm still new here but I'd be interested in a swap.  I live in south Mississippi and work in New Orleans.  If there's anything down here that someone would like me to look for let me know.


----------



## erain (Aug 6, 2008)

i have 1 set of what in pic, minnesota company not sure how widespread they are. incl is original, mongolian, and cuban mojo. anyone has something they want to trade from there area let me know. if its a lil different and i cant get up here in minn i interested. pm me if interested. i have used all 3 and they all great!!!


----------



## cman95 (Aug 9, 2008)

OK, here is the scoop. As you know BA took my sauces last trip. This trip I purchased sauces will traveling in-country. Put is checked baggage for return trip. Well Air France lost my luggage, BUT after 9 days I recieved my luggage. Elizabeth..there is a Santa Claus!! Mr Porkey, LisaCSCO, craig chamberlain and Coyote please pm me with address. I have 3 bottles of Nando's medium peri-peri sauce and 1 bottle of Nando's traditional pepper sauce from South Africa. I looked at the bbq sauces and was not impressed. These are good sauces to be used on any meat as far as I am concerned. I will start looking around SE Texas for some good bbq sauces to trade. Now I have to start thinking about smoking up some meat.


----------

